# WineMakingTalk Decal Contest



## TxBrew (Jun 12, 2012)

We are proud the announce the release of the WineMakingTalk decals! We thought it would be a great time to have a little contest.

It's not a wine pump or gift certificate but I hope it's something fun!

*Rules*

- To enter this contest reply to this thread with the location of where you will put the decal ( your car, toddler, carboy, the trash  ). Pictures would make it more fun.

*Drawing*

On Friday 6/22 we will have a drawing and select 10 winners who we thought gave the most creative responses as well as 10 other winners drawn at random for a total of 20 winners, each winner will get 2 WMT Decals.

*Cheers!*


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Jun 12, 2012)

I like the WineMakingTalk decals !! I would have to put that in the wine room 4 - sure



Well I decided that I would put it on my personal all in one wine pump !
Hey that gives me an idea !


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 13, 2012)

I would post mine at work, so inquiring minds would ask questions.


----------



## Wade E (Jun 13, 2012)

Like the "Franks Red Hot" commercial says "I put that #$%& on everything"! LOL Ill put mine over my wifes mouth!


----------



## Arne (Jun 13, 2012)

Wade, you gonna be in trouble, again. Or maybe it is still. LOL, Arne.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jun 13, 2012)

I would put one as a back label on a bottle of wine!!

It would look good and promote business.

The other would go in my winery...


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Jun 13, 2012)

Front window of the store, and the other one by the registar.


----------



## BobF (Jun 13, 2012)

I would put one on each rear fender of my tractor just under the tail lights!


----------



## SarahRides (Jun 13, 2012)

My lonely little decal in my wine fridge!


----------



## mors (Jun 13, 2012)

I would put it on my portable brew equipment so people would know I can talk beer OR wine.


----------



## ForGrapeSake (Jun 13, 2012)

I would put mine on allll the bottles of wine I make!


----------



## timewasted (Jun 13, 2012)

I am building out my basement as a wine cellar and this would be great on my wine fridge!


----------



## JohnT (Jun 13, 2012)

Getting it tatooed on my arm!


----------



## rhythmsteve (Jun 13, 2012)

anyone going to send out any of these decals to members, to have some free advertising around the country


----------



## Wade E (Jun 13, 2012)

Steve, these decals are part of the Premium membership for this site if your interested in some and you wont have ads anymore either. John T, get the tattoo and send in a pic of it and we will send you the decals!!!!!!


----------



## keena (Jun 13, 2012)

I would put it on the bottom corner of the back panel of the copy machine at work. So when people copied something that's not a fill size sheet of paper they would get the sticker on the bottom corner of their paper


----------



## grapeman (Jun 13, 2012)

I would post them in the Hid-In-Pines Vineyard Tasting Room and also at my displays at the 7 farmers markets I do every week. That would let people that are obviously interested in wine know where to go to get help, besides AA or their psychiatrist.


----------



## saramc (Jun 13, 2012)

I plan to put the image of the decal on the Facebook page for my wine club, A.W.O.L.: Amateur Winemakers of Louisville!
But the actual decals: one is going on the rear bumper of my car and the other one is getting added a a decoration to my All-In-One Wine Pump. If the decal were smaller it was going to go on the back of my cell phone!!!


----------



## DirtyDawg10 (Jun 13, 2012)

Put mine on the back of my car just above my fishing sticker  Now I need to find a good place for the second one. Maybe on the drive-thru window at McDonalds


----------



## GrandpasFootsteps (Jun 13, 2012)

I stuck mine on the window of the front door to the State Capitol Building. Do I win?

Just kidding... please don't vandalize with the stickers.


----------



## JSPL (Jun 13, 2012)

GrandpasFootsteps said:


> I stuck mine on the window of the front door to the State Capitol Building. Do I win?
> 
> Just kidding... please don't vandalize with the stickers.



Darn, and I was going to offer to sneak one on the back of a Chicago Police cruiser.


----------



## hhiguy (Jun 13, 2012)

Where would I put the decal? Probably on my bar's bragwall


----------



## kzacherl2000 (Jun 13, 2012)

*Ingenious Decal Location*

*I would definitely love to have some of these decals to display. A clever location for my decal(s) would be on the outside of my laptop. No matter where I use my laptop (at the airport, favorite coffee shop, restaurant, seminar, etc.), EVERYONE will see the decal on the outside cover of the screen!!! Kim Z.*


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 13, 2012)

kzacherl2000 said:


> *I would definitely love to have some of these decals to display. A clever location for my decal(s) would be on the outside of my laptop. No matter where I use my laptop (at the airport, favorite coffee shop, restaurant, seminar, etc.), EVERYONE will see the decal on the outside cover of the screen!!! Kim Z.*


 
Kim, welcome to WMT. It's nice to see another member from the area.


----------



## SarahRides (Jun 13, 2012)

Runningwolf said:


> Kim, welcome to WMT. It's nice to see another member from the area.



You will know how to find her, she'll be the one in the coffee shop with a WMT decal on her computer!


----------



## Duster (Jun 13, 2012)

How bought the back of my Cell Phone, I'm on it enough for work that someone will surly ask about it.
Also on the wine shelf at my local liquor store, (If they'd let me)


----------



## coachjones (Jun 14, 2012)

I would put one in our wine cellar next to the computer so that my friends would see it while we sample some goodness


----------



## SpoiledRotten (Jun 14, 2012)

JohnT said:


> Getting it tatooed on my arm!


 
I'm one up on you. I already had it tatooed on my wife's forehead. 

*One of mine will go on the windshield of my Jeep. Let all see that I know what I'm doing because of the great advice that I get from an A-classed worldwide forum.*


----------



## JohnT (Jun 14, 2012)

SpoiledRotten said:


> I'm one up on you. I already had it tatooed on my wife's forehead.
> 
> *One of mine will go on the windshield of my Jeep. Let all see that I know what I'm doing because of the great advice that I get from an A-classed worldwide forum.*


 

HEY!!!!!! You are not allowed to steal by idea. that's cheating!


----------



## BobF (Jun 14, 2012)

SpoiledRotten said:


> I'm one up on you. I already had it tatooed on my wife's forehead.



I already got Kate to have it done


----------



## Larryh86GT (Jun 14, 2012)

It looks good here:


----------



## Famineguy (Jun 14, 2012)

I would put one on my car next to my other passion / hobby sticker (a palm tree).


----------



## RCGoodin (Jun 14, 2012)

Mine would go to a random drawing winner at my next tasting.


----------



## reefman (Jun 14, 2012)

I scanned mine as a jpg and placed it as part of my email signature.


----------



## reefman (Jun 14, 2012)

OK, could not resist the temptation to use it as my avatar!


----------



## jswordy (Jun 14, 2012)

BRILLIANT IDEA! I assume the use of my photo means I am enrolled in the contest?


----------



## carmenb (Jun 15, 2012)

On my wife's kayak!


----------



## joea132 (Jun 15, 2012)

Are these decals available for purchase? I have to wait until I go back to work to get my picture of where mine is going but I would be willing to purchase a few separately.


Maybe a sticky in the classifieds section?


----------



## 14bob (Jun 16, 2012)

On my toolbox @ work or computer. It amazes me how many of my customers are home winemakers or want to try.


----------



## millwright01 (Jun 16, 2012)

I would put it on my hard hat, or on my toolbox. Hard hat stickers get worn off, but toolbox last forever. Tough call!!


----------



## tatud4life (Jun 16, 2012)

Not to steal your idea millworker, but I was thinking about putting one on my hard hat as well. Right next to the sticker of my buddy's tattoo shop. John, I might be able to get you that tat! Lol. The other one will have to go on truck.

Wade, how long does it normally take for the decals to come once someone becomes a premium member? Just curious. Anything else coming with them?


----------



## opus345 (Jun 16, 2012)

Mine would go on the back of the vehicle and the other would be placed on the bottom of the boss' coffee mug.


----------



## bg7mm (Jun 19, 2012)

i'd put one on the back window of my ford F150, the other used to make a photo copy to make an iron on and make myself t-shirts, then i'd have one with me everytime i wear the t-shirts while making wine or serving it to friends


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Jun 19, 2012)

I put one on my tasting room door.  Trying to figure out where to put the other.....


----------



## TxBrew (Jun 22, 2012)

The winners are 

saramc
joea132
hhiguy
rhythmsteve
Larryh86GT
14bob
Midwest Vintner
Grapeman
Duster 
RCGoodin

Please send me a private message with your mailing information in order to receive.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 22, 2012)

Congratulations everyone!


----------

